# Black Foam on Waterfalls?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our waterfall has a leak, so we plan to tear it out. I will put in a new double track tunnel under it to replace the old single track one. We ordered a waterfall liner and will get new rocks/etc. I also got some of the Atlantic brand Handi Foam tht is called 'Falls Foam' Anyone use it and how? Thought of sealing the rocks to the liner with it, but it expands quite a bit. So not sure. Like to hear any comments. Jerry


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the same stuff as expanding, insulating urethane foam with black color added. The black coloring is not terribly UV resistant and will usually turn a burnt orange in the sun. The best way to use it is to build your stone up and squirt a bit in the crevices behind the stone. Let it expand out and cure overnight. Any excess can easily be pulled or cut off once cured. Have a supply of disposable latex gloves to wear when working with it as its extremely sticky stuff. 

-Brian


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The black expanding foam that you can get from Lowes and Home Depot works well in and around rocks. You let it expand and then cut away the excess with a serrated knife. I used this method and it has worked extremely well! The foam eventually bleaches out but it turns a grey/green which blends perfectly with the rock. The advice about using latex gloves should be heeded at all costs!!! That stuff gets on anything and it doesn't come off hardly at all!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The aerosol cans are a pain to use, don't contain much product and can clog easily. There are professional guns available which have a threaded closure valve, have a can of cleaning solution which can be run thru the gun after use. This is a much better way to go. If only a single use is needed, the prof. gun will probably be too expensive.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, I used it on my waterfall to glue on rocks, fill holes and stop water leaks. Once it is wet for a while you can't tell the foam from the rocks.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't use the black foam. I use the regular foam. Note that there are differing expansion rates. The rocks are stacked and fitted in place before any foam. Don't over do it. It will stick to the surface of the rocks and take a long time to wear off. After it oozes out and cures, dig it out with a grapefruit knife. Then grout with precision grout in a bag. This is not my wife's pastry bag; they do sell these in HD or Lowes. I tint the grout with the black mortar coloring.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

If it comes in a can like the "Great Stuff" product where you have to invert it to use it, then make sure you use it all up in one procedure cause the rest will be trapped behind the nozzle once it cures. 

When I bought mine at a garden store, the pond person recommended that I use great stuff in all places where it couldn't be seen and to then top it off using the black foam. The price of the black foam product at the time was three times the price of the great stuff. 

Mark


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI I just bought a case (12 each) of 12oz. cans of the stuff from AZponds.com for about $8.50/can with free shipping versus $13 plus 8.25% tax at the local big box store, if and when they have it. Shipped it right out and it got here in about 5 days from order via UPS. Also got some seam and lap tape at the same time. Based on what I saw while doing my price compare of the multiple pond vendors AZPonds was the best on the foam, and 2nd best on the tape. 

Mark


----------

